
BUSY.VC – Glassdoor for Venture Capital - tbsmartens
One more idea*<p>In Europe many founders report that fundraising takes too long. While in San Fransisco you run into VC after VC, the decentralised nature of Europe makes fundraising much more of a remote process. In survey entrepreneurs often note, that the biggest problems are (i) that they don´t know where in the process they are, (ii) what their probabilities “odds” are, and (iii) what else the VC is working one. Especially for life science this is a problem, as founders always run risk of disclosing solutions to competitors.<p>Solution: BUSY.VC<p>A glassdoor for venture capital. Founders can rank VCs and business angels by (i) how quick they reply, (ii) how helpful their feedback was and (iii) if they would recommend these investors from their experience.<p>Business model: Pitch 50 VCs at once
The moment a startup decides to raise funding, it´s a difficult to create momentum and demand &#x2F; competition amongst investors for the opportunity. We help by sending every week a hand-picked newsletter with startup recommendations to a curated pool of investors (approximately 50 investors per startup). There are currently 6000 investors in Europe - founders reach with us all in less then three month (if even needed).<p>By our peer-review startups can be sure that their pitch, product and value proposition is good and delivered to matching investors - VCs will know that there is a market taking place.<p>For startups it´s free to judge VCs and to apply to pitch - but we don´t accept every startup. If we don´t think a pitch is ready yet, we provide direct feedback and help in building the pitch.<p>Investors pay for early access to startups.<p>Over-time busyvc sees this way as a “fair” knowledge-broker the early stage market much better and more efficient then every small VC.<p>(…)<p>* I thought about the idea for a while - thought it could be interesting to hear here what you think :-)
<i></i> I don´t own BUSY.VC - somebody snapped it recently
======
mchannon
Thefunded.com already does a version of what you described, as far as
feedback.

As far as being a knowledge-broker, many companies try similar things, and
most fail at it (investors see it as a waste of time, founders also). Find the
right mix and get the right people involved and you may be on to something.

------
tbsmartens
Hi, thanks for your comment - I have heard about thefunded.com, but even now
looking at it (I forget it indeed) I honestly not quite getting it - the UI is
terrible. I think busy VC should focus on response times. The faster a VC
responds, the more likely they are to see more deals.

